# Fruit question



## Guest (May 11, 2013)

Hi All!

Anyone know what these fruits will be when they grow up. We have them in garden.

Anders


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Without actually seeing the size of them and seeing the tree it is difficult, but the first one looks as if it could possibly be an almond and the second one might be a nectarine although it looks like a tomato but I am sure you would recognise a green tomato.
Why don't you ask your landlord what sort of fruit trees are on the land?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Actually I've changed my mind about the first one. Its too round to be an almond


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2013)

Veronica said:


> Actually I've changed my mind about the first one. Its too round to be an almond


Here comes more clues from someone who have no clue..

Anders


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I still think one could be a nectarine now I see the tree the other could be a walnut tree. The Cypriots pick half the crop now while they are young and green and pickle them in a very sweet syrup and bottle them.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

This is a walnut tree with young fruit.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2013)

Veronica said:


> This is a walnut tree with young fruit.


No the leaves are completely different and our fruits are hairy.

But perhaps nectarine, but landlord has not mentioned. He say we have a plum tree, can it be this? 

Anders


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

How about a quince for the first one. If so then you can make jam.

Maybe a peach for the second.


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

I agree the first looks like a quince, especially if it is hairy, they are unlike the quinces in Northern Europe which are much smaller, but other than Jam I have failed to find anything useful to do with them. The second could be a plum there are several varieties here that I have not seen before and this one may turn yellow when riper.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2013)

Mycroft said:


> I agree the first looks like a quince, especially if it is hairy, they are unlike the quinces in Northern Europe which are much smaller, but other than Jam I have failed to find anything useful to do with them. The second could be a plum there are several varieties here that I have not seen before and this one may turn yellow when riper.


I will have to ask if the landlord know. 

Anders


----------



## cds usa (Jan 4, 2011)

My guess is a pear tree, the first one and the second plum tree.
Yummy! If it is a plum you may need to check if you need to spray it wit some sort of pesticide, according to my gardener father they get worms very easily, at least the ones we have inNicosia.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2013)

cds usa said:


> My guess is a pear tree, the first one and the second plum tree.
> Yummy! If it is a plum you may need to check if you need to spray it wit some sort of pesticide, according to my gardener father they get worms very easily, at least the ones we have inNicosia.


I think one of them is a plum-tree, but the other I hope the landlord knows when he comes tomorrow. I am quite sure it is not a pear tree, the fruits has short hair now.

Anders


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

The second one is a plum. The first one kinda looks like an almond but the tree doesn't look like an almond tree.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

The green is a cross between a plum and nectarine in flavour, I made lots of lovely jam with it last year and sold it as Green Plum. !!

Not so sure about the other, nut of some sort I think, but not almond, not oval enough.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2013)

Geraldine said:


> The green is a cross between a plum and nectarine in flavour, I made lots of lovely jam with it last year and sold it as Green Plum. !!
> 
> Not so sure about the other, nut of some sort I think, but not almond, not oval enough.


Mystery solved by landlord! One is as Geraldine say a cross and the other one has also been mentioned already, its quincy. Not eatable, just for jam.

Anders


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

Quincy is delish if baked. A little cinnamon a little sugar. Can be served with strained yogurt for a healthy local desert.


----------

